# Resveratrol Increases Satiety, Metabolism



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Resveratrol Increases Satiety, Metabolism BRUNOY, France???Resveratrol increased satiety and metabolism, causing a reduced weight gain in non-human primates in a recent study (BMC Physiol. 2010 Jun 22;10(1):11). Researchers found the red-wine compound caused lemurs to gain less weight during their seasonal fattening period. Resveratrol, a natural polyphenolic compound, has been shown to protect rodents against [...]

*Read More...*


----------

